# I broke my mora



## chemikle

As you read the title , I broke my mora 
I am really curious if I grind the blade and make a tang ( 1:1 blade to tang ) will it be a good small carving knife ?
I have some handle material and epoxy to do it but will the tang be enough ?


----------



## Kauboy

If I remember correctly, the Mora only has a 1/4-1/2 tang. They are not full tang knives. You might not have enough material depending on your plans for it.
I wouldn't sweat it. Moras are great because they're super sharp, super cheap, and are a great size.
Just get another one.
Or two.


----------



## Targetshooter

I would just get a new one ,, you could grind a point on the broken one and make a nice picker .


----------



## sideKahr

Just curious. How did you break it?


----------



## Operator6

Get an Esse knife. It'll serve you well.


----------



## chemikle

sideKahr said:


> Just curious. How did you break it?


I really don't know , I pushed it through a rotten piece of wood which was falling apart bare handed , I pushed it in a big crack on this rotten wood and pushed it on the side and it broke , then I split the wood in half bare handed.
I am really mad


----------



## Kauboy

It's just stainless steel. Not ideal for heavy abuse. The blades are pretty thin too.
The knife serves its purpose for small work, but only small work.


----------



## tango

You gotta be smarter than the things you work with--


----------



## Boss Dog

Throw it away, get something else. 
By the way; Mora has a new full tang model coming out soon.
Still stainless, 4.3 inch blade, 9 inch over all, looks like 3.2mm thick. Not a pry-bar but not bad. 
Morakniv launches full tang knife


----------



## chemikle

here is how it turned out


----------



## Seneca

If you want a pry bar/knife an ESEE 5 or Becker BK 2, 7, or 9 would be just the ticket. 

Most light knives such a the Mora won't take a lot of lateral pressure before breaking in two. The fact that a Mora can be broken by applying lateral pressure to the blade comes as no surprise. 

My attraction to Mora knives is that they are made from fairly good steel, lightweight, sharp and inexpensive. If I break one oh well, toss it and pick up another. 

Years ago I bought a laminated steel blade blank that looks to be Mora, I cost me about the same as two Mora Companions. It is one tough little blade, yet I still wouldn't expect it to take a lot of lateral pressure before breaking. While it's made from tougher steel it's still a light blade.


----------



## Operator6

The Esee 5 has a nice thick blade on it, it's a hefty knife. 

I just measured mine, .256" is what it measured. .250 = 1/4"


----------

